# good tri power and solar generators?



## hangman (Feb 18, 2013)

Folks, I've been inactive lately but been busy with long term and short term food and water storage.

I was thinking of investing in a really good backup generator. I see that there are some that work on gasoline, propane and natural gas. But I do not know how they rate? Any recommendations? 

Also any advice on getting a good solar generator as well?

Thanks!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The solar generator is much quieter and requires no fuel. Search this site for "solar generator" and you will find a huge amount of info(and ways to do it better and cheaper!).


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> Search this site for "solar generator" and you will find a huge amount of info (and ways to do it better and cheaper!).


http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/d-i-y-solar-generator-less-than-500-a-15496/


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hangman said:


> I was thinking of investing in a really good backup generator. I see that there are some that work on gasoline, propane and natural gas. But I do not know how they rate? Any recommendations?


My short answer is: Go diesel.

If you want "spark ignition", then I also suggest staying with:

1) Newer - Honda (or maybe Yamaha..) inverter generators. Yes, they are expensive. yes, you REALLY REALLY REALLY get what you pay for 9especially if you have been looking at the ones for sale at walmart, Lowe's and home depot). Pretty much any "two pole" or "3600 RPM" generator was designed to run about 300 hours max. That's only a few weeks of constant use.

2) Older - these are your "gems"... 1800 RPM units (Onan, Kohler, etc.) built in the 60's, 70's, and early 80's was made to last 30 years, and it DOES. I cannot say the same for the newer stuff.

Now, back to diesel. If you have the money, find a Terex/Amida/Ingersoll "light tower" with a Kubota D905 engine in it and a 6.5Kw Marathon generator head. These things will run for 20,000 hours and use very little fuel doing it!! They can also be found in some larger diesel motorhomes.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hangman said:


> I see that there are some that work on gasoline, propane and natural gas. But I do not know how they rate? Any recommendations?


Remember - BTU's is how much energy a fuel has per unit of comparable measurement, PERIOD.

Diesel has the most energy, but is more expensive per gallon. However, since you burn FAR, far less diesel per KwH than gasoline, it is cheaper over the long run.

Gasoline vs. propane vs. nat gas will depend on cost in your area for each.

if you are mechanically inclined you can do a few things to a propane generator to increase its efficiency (same power out with less fuel in)

This explains the fuels a bit more:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/propane-powered-generators-14891/index2.html#post259701


----------



## eddy_dvyvan (May 8, 2012)

I agree with linctex,

Low rpm diesel is the best option. The units are generally alot bigger but this doesnt mean they use more fuel than smaller high rpm ones, its generally the oposite. Also if you have natgas/propane already you can suppliment your diesel usage by running duel fuel. Its very cheap and easy to set up on a constant rpm genset. Then if gas runs out you can continue to run on diesel. However the reverse is not true. Also you have the option of making and using biodiesel. And when you service the genset you can filter the old oil and put that in the tank as well 

Diesel also stores well and is safe to handle as oposed to petrol (gasoline).


----------

